# Fehler Code 17744(0x4550)



## Amal (15 August 2014)

Moin Zusammen,
kennt jemand diesen Fehler Code.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Also der Motor Bromt, aber der bewegt nicht. Und laut Google, der Fehler heißt:
*Error 17744:* "Following error monitoring (position)" With active following error monitoring (position) a following error exceedance has occurred, whose magnitude is greater than the following error window, and whose duration is longer than the parameterised following error filter time.
danke
LG
AMAL


----------



## MasterOhh (15 August 2014)

Dein Schleppfehler ist zu groß. Der Controller prüft ja ob dein Motor auch das umsetzt was als Sollwert ausgegeben wird. Wird die Soll-/Ist Diskrepanz zu groß (liegt außerhalb des Toleranzfensters) kommt der Fehler.
Wenn dein Motor nur brummt sich aber nicht dreht, dann ist ja klar das ein Schleppfehler kommt. 
Ursachen gäbe es da einige:
- Der Motor ist falsch verdrahtet
- Der Motor ist falsch parametriert
- Der Motor ist defekt
- Der Motor ist blockiert
- Der Encoder ist falsch verdrahtet
- Der Encoder ist defekt
- Der Encoder ist falsch parametriert
- Der Regler ist falsch parametriert
- Deine Schleppfehlertoleranz ist zu gering
- Du gibt Sollwerte die der Antrieb nicht folgen kann (Zu hohe Sollgeschw. z.B.)


----------



## Amal (15 August 2014)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Dein Schleppfehler ist zu groß. Der Controller prüft ja ob dein Motor auch das umsetzt was als Sollwert ausgegeben wird. Wird die Soll-/Ist Diskrepanz zu groß (liegt außerhalb des Toleranzfensters) kommt der Fehler.
> Wenn dein Motor nur brummt sich aber nicht dreht, dann ist ja klar das ein Schleppfehler kommt.
> Ursachen gäbe es da einige:
> - Der Motor ist falsch verdrahtet
> ...



danke dir.
hat das nicht mit der Schleppüberwachung Position zu tun?


----------



## Amal (15 August 2014)

ich habe den Motor mit der Klemme so angeschlossen.(sieht Bitte das Bild)


	

		
			
		

		
	
Der Anschluss PE habe ich nicht angeschlossen. nur die Spulen.


----------



## tengels (15 August 2014)

Les dir das mal in ruhe durch 
http://infosys.beckhoff.de/index.php?content=../content/1031/el70x1/html/Bt_EL7041_Intro.htm&id=


----------



## Amal (15 August 2014)

tengels schrieb:


> Les dir das mal in ruhe durch
> http://infosys.beckhoff.de/index.php?content=../content/1031/el70x1/html/Bt_EL7041_Intro.htm&id=



das habe ich schon, und laut das Bild
ich siehe nur die 2 Spulen sind angeschloßen.


----------



## weißnix_ (15 August 2014)

Hat Dein Motor überhaupt einen Encoder????
Ohne Encoder keine Schleppüberwachung...


----------



## JanB1 (15 August 2014)

Das wäre nicht das erste mal dass so etwas passiert. "Ups, Motor hat ja gar keine Abfrage", kein Wunder beschwehrt sich das Programm dass der Motor nicht läuft. Is nem Freund von mir auch schon mal passiert.


----------



## Amal (15 August 2014)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Hat Dein Motor überhaupt einen Encoder????
> Ohne Encoder keine Schleppüberwachung...



nein der hat keinen Encoder. Der Motor hat sich gedereht, es lag an Kv- Factor, den haben ich von 1 auf 0 zurückgesetzt. Und er hat funktioniert, nur das Problem, auch mit F+ oder F++ der dreht sich mit negativen Werte. Das könnte er mir auch nicht der Mann von Beckhoff beantworten.


----------



## ostermann (18 August 2014)

Vermutlich hast du die EL7031 noch nicht richtig konfiguriert. Die ist Default-mäßig auf Encoder-Auswertung parametriert. Wenn das so ist, wird sich der Ist-Wert in der NC-Achse nicht ändern.

Tut er das doch, musst du evtl. noch die Encoderskalierung und/oder die Ausgabeskalierung in der NC anpassen. Wenn du Kv auf Null setzt muss die Achse dem Sollwert halbwegs sauber folgen, ohne das der Schleppfehler ansteigt. Sonst stimmen die Skalierungen nicht.

Die Ausgabeskalierung ist leider nicht vernünftig dokumentiert, da habe ich schon intensiv mit dem entsprechenden Spezialisten bei Beckhoff in der Entwicklung drüber diskutiert.

Hier mal meine Notizen dazu:



> _
> NC-Achse - Encoder:
> 
> Encoder Sub Mask (absolut range maximum value) definiert den  Bereich der Singleturn bits, also die Zahl der Inkremente pro  Motorumdrehung. Bei Gebern mit "krummen" Werten muss entsprechend von  Dez in Hex umgerechnet werden.
> ...



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## heli100 (26 April 2019)

Hallo;
ich habe das Problem, dass sich die gelben Tasten im Bild nicht betätigen lassen, auch ist derselbe Fehler vorhanden, wie bereits oben beschrieben. Hat jemand eine Idee?
Danke


----------



## wollvieh (26 April 2019)

Laut Doku beckhoff


----------



## heli100 (26 April 2019)

Danke, das hatte ich schon gesehen. Was wäre die Lösung? Motor macht gar nix.
Und kennt jemand das Problem mit den gelben Tasten, die nicht funktionieren?
Danke


----------



## heli100 (27 April 2019)

Hallo nochmal;
das mit den gelben Tasten hat sich geklärt, war ein Lastspannungsfehler; d.h. die Maske lässt sich konfigurieren, siehe twincat4.png. Sobald eine der gelben Tasten betätigt wird, tritt sofort der Schleppabstandsüberwachungsfehler auf und nix geht mehr. Hat jemand eine Idee, welcher Parameter geändert werden kann, damit dieser Fehler nicht mehr auftritt und der Motor im Handmodus drehen kann?
Danke


----------



## Guga (28 April 2019)

Mit Thread #12 von wollvieh ist doch alles gesagt. Oder ich bin extrem urlaubsreif da ich den Einndruck habe das selber mitdenken nicht mehr in Mode ist.

Du kannst in den Parametern der Achse nun die Schleppüberwachungsfunktion de-aktivieren (Reiter Parameter auf der NC-Achse) oder aber den Default-wert von 5.0 ändern und/oder aber du schaust das die Encoderskalierung sauber konfiguriert ist. Dazu solltest du du dir die Doku der Schrittmotorklemme (wenn du denn überhaupt eine hast) durchlesen ...

Guga


----------



## heli100 (28 April 2019)

Das Problem ist eben, dass der Fehler auftritt, obwohl Schleppüberwachung und Positionsbereichsüberwachung usw. auf FALSE gesetzt sind; werde mich wohl mit Beckhoff-Support in Verbindung setzen müssen.
Danke trotzdem.


----------



## oliver.tonn (28 April 2019)

Wie sind denn die Encodereinstellungen bei der Achse konfiguriert? Bitte davon mal Screenshots machen.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## O'Gigis (2 Mai 2019)

heli100 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eben, dass der Fehler auftritt, obwohl Schleppüberwachung und Positionsbereichsüberwachung usw. auf FALSE gesetzt sind; werde mich wohl mit Beckhoff-Support in Verbindung setzen müssen.
> Danke trotzdem.



Lade nochmals sicherheitshalber die Parameter und guck mal noch ob die Schleppüberwachung tatsächlich immer noch auf False steht .. und wie oliver vorgeschlagen hat könnten Screenshots der Encodereinstellungen helfen


----------

